# Beretta Rebates going on NOW!!!!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

$75 back on a PX4 bought from 7-12-22 thru 1-31-23


Px4 Storm Offer



$100 back on an APX A1 Carry bought from 5-3-22 thru 12-31-22


APX A1 Carry Rebate



$75 back on Beretta Tomcat or Bobcat bought from 11-122 thru 01-31-23


Tomcat Bobcat Rebate



$75 back on a Rimfire Beretta 90 Series Pistol bought from 11-1-22 thru 01-31-23


Umarex Rebate


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

These are some good rebates!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up I will take advantage of that px4 buy before end of the Jan sounds good 👍


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I would say they are trying to push some serious tin.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Yea I was all set to get a Bersa firestorm first but with that rebate it’s the px4 first brings the px4 at about 425. Good deal I think


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Yea I was all set to get a Bersa firestorm first but with that rebate it’s the px4 first brings the px4 at about 425. Good deal I think


Those PX4's are tough guns.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't have enough PX4's


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

denner said:


> Can't have enough PX4's


You guys seem really like the px4 tell me some good things about it . I had a 92fs for ten plus years no complaints


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> You guys seem really like the px4 tell me some good things about it . I had a 92fs for ten plus years no complaints


I much prefer the 92 to the PX4.

I've had four PX4s, and 29 Beretta 92 variants. 

I REALLY wish they would come out with a polymer framed 92. And no, the 90-Two model they used to make was not the same thing.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

So shipwreck is the px4 a good gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> So shipwreck is the px4 a good gun


Yes, it is a good gun. Pretty good DA trigger pull, and the gun is reliable. And, I have one now (plus I have owned 3 fullsize models in the past).

However, a couple of things I don't like....

The grip is too slippery. And to me, it's more of a 2x4 grip than a Glock. A Glock at least has a small indentation for your thumb (on the side of the grip). The PX4 is a real slab side grip to me. I have to add a rubber grip to it to make it comfortable. Others will get the grip stippled....

This is compact model (with the Hogue Jr grip):

It does shoot well, however.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Javbike said:


> You guys seem really like the px4 tell me some good things about it . I had a 92fs for ten plus years no complaints


You really need to go to a store to at least pick it up. I agree you need to add something to the grip. I really like the new HANDLEIT grips or a Hogue rubber grip. Less ergonomic grip than a Glock? I don't feel that at all, but we all have subjective likes and dislikes. The pistol is exceptionally accurate, very reliable, and built very well. I bought the first run on the compact a while back and very soon after bought another compact in .40 cal as well. Everyday carry rotation since about 2012.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

So I am heading down to sportsman warehouse tomorrow I will start the paperwork on the px4 can’t wait it’s on sale for 499.00 and on top on that I get the rebate for 75.00 yes beretta px4 here I come I am excited great price for s greAt gun


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> So I am heading down to sportsman warehouse tomorrow I will start the paperwork on the px4 can’t wait it’s on sale for 499.00 and on top on that I get the rebate for 75.00 yes beretta px4 here I come I am excited great price for s greAt gun


Enjoy


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Enjoy


Thanks shipwreck I decided to not wait started the paperwork and paid for it tonight it was a deal I couldn’t pass up on sale for 499.00 plus 75.00 rebate I think I did pretty well


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks shipwreck got the rebate sent off today got her home all clean up ready to shoot new grip and change a bigger back strap we are ready


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> Thanks shipwreck got the rebate sent off today got her home all clean up ready to shoot new grip and change a bigger back strap we are ready
> View attachment 23131


You da man

Hope you get the rebate. I fought 12 months to get $100 back on my APX rebate, but I finally got it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Thanks shipwreck got the rebate sent off today got her home all clean up ready to shoot new grip and change a bigger back strap we are ready
> View attachment 23131


Certainly looks "grippy"!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> Certainly looks "grippy"!


Yes it feels really good looks gripper than it feels I like it


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Yes it feels really good looks gripper than it feels I like it


If it touches the skin while carrying, does it rub you raw?


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> If it touches the skin while carrying, does it rub you raw?





berettatoter said:


> If it touches the skin while carrying, does it rub you raw?


it’s made by handleitgrips it the edge series more aggressive but it doesn’t run you raw feels real good


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javbike said:


> it’s made by handleitgrips it the edge series more aggressive but it doesn’t run you raw feels real good


Okay, thanks for the information.


----------



## Tinyman (7 d ago)

Bought Mr. Tinyman the 21A in 22LR today. Clean tonight and schedule a range date with her. Also, this is to have a record of the fact I submitted the $75.00 rebate for it just now (I'm old, ok?).

Now we wait for 'the system' to work it's magic.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Tinyman said:


> Bought Mr. Tinyman the 21A in 22LR today. Clean tonight and schedule a range date with her. Also, this is to have a record of the fact I submitted the $75.00 rebate for it just now (I'm old, ok?).
> 
> Now we wait for 'the system' to work it's magic.


Yea I submitted mine about 3 weeks ago they did give a confirmation on it


----------

